
Show HN: Myelin – Machine Learning on Kubernetes - jamborta
https://medium.com/@tamas.jambor/introducing-myelin-4e8dc8968981
======
jamborta
We are looking to get some feedback from the Hacker News community.

Code examples: [https://github.com/myelinio/myelin-
examples](https://github.com/myelinio/myelin-examples)

Installation: [https://myelin.io/#blog](https://myelin.io/#blog)

Let me know if you have any questions! Looking forward to your
comments/feedback.

